# Poljot Delux



## m3vwg (Mar 12, 2008)

hi can anyone tell me anything about this poljot please,it was my grandfathers,it runs fine could do with a clean and service though,has symbol Au2 on the back,regards paul


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, it's a standard 23 jewel 2209 movement from First Moscow Watch Factory - that's the Cyrillic symbol on the movement that looks a bit like 1m43. :yes:

The Au symbol means its been gold plated to 2 microns thickness if it's a 2 after it AFAIK. They are usually pretty good timekeepers, and a nice dressy watch. A clean and service would do it no harm, actually Paul (Silver Hawk) on the forum might tackle this, but you'd need to ask him. The 2209 is a workhorse type movement so spares shouldn't be a prob from a donor watch.

HTH a bit

Mel


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Mel has pretty much covered it. I would suspect that if you take a closer look it will be Au20 for 20 microns gold plating. I really like this movement as it is slim, light and accurate. Cleaned up they make a nice dress watch or a smart (office type) work watch.

Julian (L)


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

The 2209 was at one time one of the thinnest movements available.

It won medals and is very well regarded.

It appears under many names, from many makers; Luch, Sekonda etc, but yours, being from Poljot, and 1MWF is one of the better versions.

I would have it cleaned up and wear it.

one of mine...


----------



## m3vwg (Mar 12, 2008)

chris l said:


> The 2209 was at one time one of the thinnest movements available.
> 
> It won medals and is very well regarded.
> 
> ...


thanks everyone,i was thinking a clean and service,it does keep god time but would look 100% with a good clean


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

They really are a nice little watch - sadly all mine are badged Sekonda (but I like 'em :lol: )










Julian (L)


----------



## m3vwg (Mar 12, 2008)

that blue one looks really nice :thumbsup:


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Got to agree about the blue one not so keen on gold my self but do like the simplicity of the face.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks like a very nice watch, Grandfathers can be such nice chaps as mine was with a pocket watch. A waltham I posted in the pocket watch section. I would treasure that, and if it broke never repair. Always as my Grandfather had it.

Just as an aside m3vwg?? sounds like a callsign. Is it? If so mine is g0fdm


----------



## mike.s (Feb 17, 2009)

As far as I know, deLuxe was an "export" version of this watch (my dad had very slimilar regular Poljot). Export versions generally meant higher quality and tighter quality control in the old USSR.


----------

